# Take the test



## jeremy77 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm heading to take my NR basic very nervous any last minute tips?


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 5, 2012)

jeremy77 said:


> I'm heading to take my NR basic very nervous any last minute tips?



don't let the test psych you out. If you are prepared you will do fine.


----------



## Martyn (Apr 6, 2012)

Breathe...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 6, 2012)

You can do it


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 6, 2012)

don't have a couple of drinks to calm your nerves before the test


----------



## Anjel (Apr 6, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> don't have a couple of drinks to calm your nerves before the test



maybe that's where I went wrong....

Kidding! lol


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 6, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> don't have a couple of drinks to calm your nerves before the test



About 6 of us did this before our medic NREMT written and it helped alot. 

OP just relax and take the questions at face value without reading too much into them.


----------



## jeremy77 (Apr 6, 2012)

Stopped at 111 questions and I passed!!


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 6, 2012)

congrats


----------



## Martyn (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome to the club...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice work! Now the real test, get a job


----------

